
If You Drive Less Than 10,000 Miles a Year, You Probably Shouldn't Own a Car - blondie9x
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2017/10/if-you-drive-less-than-10000-miles-a-year-you-probably-shouldnt-own-a-car/542988/
======
Finnucane
I drive about 1500 miles a year. Our car gets used mainly on weekends. We have
a small maintenance budget for it, and we figure as long as it doesn’t exceed
that budget, we’re good. But when it finally dies, it won’t be worth
replacing. We’ll probably use Zipcar instead.

